# Rahmenkauf - Black Sin/ZR Race



## radono (22. August 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ist es möglich einen Radon-Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen?

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht bzw. Preise? 

Habe großes Interesse an die im Threadtitel erwähnten Rahmen! 

Viele Grüße!

radono


----------



## Schulle (23. August 2012)

1. bei H&S mal anrufen (vielleicht geht ja doch mal einer ran )? 
2. leider nur in 22" verfügbar
3. verfügbares Komplettbike kaufen und Parts verticken (hab gehört, dass sich das lohnen soll)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radono (23. August 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort. Die 3. Möglichkeit habe ich noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen. 

Hab Radon auch mal über ein großes soziales Netzwerk kontaktiert, mit der Frage, ob es möglich sei einen Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen. Antwort: klar ; jetzt warte ich auf einen Preis


----------

